# Best Mountain Scenery for a Non-Hiker Who Wants to Go Hiking?



## scootertig (May 27, 2008)

Long subject, but it says it all... I've been thinking about heading into New England (probably end of July or so) for a long weekend, and would like to go somewhere with good mountain scenery (can't afford a trip out west for the Rockies in summertime, so that's sort of what I'm hoping to replace).  I see pictures of the Adirondacks that look like they have some breathtaking views, but I don't know how to actually find them...

I'm not a "hiker" (haven't backpacked in probably 15 years, since I was a Boy Scout), so I don't want to get in over my head, although I did some good day hikes up in Jasper Nat'l Park 2 years ago.  I'm looking for somewhere that I could stay in a cheap motel/hotel, and fill the days with hiking or canoeing, or even mountain biking.

If I get really specific on the wish list, some place with access to a decent brewpub/microbrewery/bar with good beer would make for an ideal hotel.

I know this group is focused more on the hiking/camping side of things, but I don't think the GF is up for a real tent situation yet.  Her idea of roughing it is being someplace that you have to walk more than a few hundred yards to the showers...

I'd love any help you can give!


aaron

EDIT: I'm open to non-Adirondack options, too.  I lived in Maine for a while, and still head up that way pretty frequently, but the scenery in Maine that I've seen tends to be of the rolling/tree-covered variety.  If possible, I'm hoping more for jagged/craggy variety.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (May 27, 2008)

scootertig said:


> Long subject, but it says it all... I've been thinking about heading into New England (probably end of July or so) for a long weekend, and would like to go somewhere with good mountain scenery (can't afford a trip out west for the Rockies in summertime, so that's sort of what I'm hoping to replace).  I see pictures of the Adirondacks that look like they have some breathtaking views, but I don't know how to actually find them...
> 
> I'm not a "hiker" (haven't backpacked in probably 15 years, since I was a Boy Scout), so I don't want to get in over my head, although I did some good day hikes up in Jasper Nat'l Park 2 years ago.  I'm looking for somewhere that I could stay in a cheap motel/hotel, and fill the days with hiking or canoeing, or even mountain biking.
> 
> ...



Go to lake Placid. GF will love it and the views are great. Everything you're looking to do can be done in just a short drive. For what you're looking for it's a no brainer.


----------



## Breeze (May 27, 2008)

Acadia National Park.  

http://www.acadiamagic.com/acadia-lodging/hotels_motels.html 

for  research, there ARE affordable places 

Book early. 

Breeze


----------



## andyzee (May 27, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Go to lake Placid. GF will love it and the views are great. Everything you're looking to do can be done in just a short drive. For what you're looking for it's a no brainer.


 

Plenty of good hikes and if you prefer, you can drive up to Whiteface's summit and just hike around the summit, plenty of great views.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 27, 2008)

Dacks or Whites would be the best bets


----------



## scootertig (May 27, 2008)

I've done MDI in summer (my band played a few times at Rupenuni's back in the day), and that's a little crazier than what I'm looking for.  Will Lake Placid be just as mob-scenish?  The Lake Placid idea seems like a good one.

It looks like air travel to the area's a bit icky, though (options seem to be Albany and Burlington).  Considering that I'm coming from the DC area, how's the drive?  Google Maps puts it at about 9 hours, so it may be just as fast to head to the White Mountains.

All things being equal, is there a clear winner for "wow" factor between the two?  How far would I be driving from Boston or Manchester to get into the good stuff in NH/VT?

The GF's job makes getting away before late afternoon on Friday a bit tricky, so the sooner we can get into the mountains, the happier we'll be!


Thanks!

aaron


----------



## Mike P. (May 27, 2008)

What are you near, ME, NH or Adirondacks?  For jagged ME shots, either Acadia or Baxter State Park.  There are some short hikes in BSP but for you can drive to many of Acadia's views.

ADK, Lake Placid is a good spot, I like the view also from the beginning of the ADK Loj road also.  Hiking to Marcy dam is pretty easy & Mt. Jo is a short 1 mile hike.  Took the kids to Baxter Mt, in ADK's last year & it has a nice view & was pretty easy to get too.  Of course you can drive up Whiteface.

NH, take the tram up Cannon, drive the Mt. Washington  Auto road & I believe you can take the lift up Wildcat.  The view of Osceola from the Hairpin turn is nice, for rugged car views, you can't beat the auto road though.


----------



## dropKickMurphy (May 28, 2008)

scootertig said:


> .....I'm open to non-Adirondack options, too.  I lived in Maine for a while, and still head up that way pretty frequently, but the scenery in Maine that I've seen tends to be of the rolling/tree-covered variety.  If possible, I'm hoping more for jagged/craggy variety.



Maine actually has the best "jagged/craggy" scenery east of the Rockies. Baxter State Park.

You can drive into Roaring Brook, where there are several great moderate day hikes. One of those is Chimney Pond, on the floor of the Great Basin. You'll be surrounded by steep 2000' cliffs, topped with the jagged teeth of the Knife Edge (which can be seen at the very top right corner of this page). This is the most "Rockies like" scenery in the East.

Another nice day hike from Roaring Brook is South Turner Mountain. From the summit, you look directly into the rugged cirques (basins) of Katahdin. A front row seat for the most "jagged/craggy" terrain in the east.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (May 28, 2008)

scootertig said:


> I've done MDI in summer (my band played a few times at Rupenuni's back in the day), and that's a little crazier than what I'm looking for.  Will Lake Placid be just as mob-scenish?  The Lake Placid idea seems like a good one.
> 
> It looks like air travel to the area's a bit icky, though (options seem to be Albany and Burlington).  Considering that I'm coming from the DC area, how's the drive?  Google Maps puts it at about 9 hours, so it may be just as fast to head to the White Mountains.
> 
> ...




Woah....9 hours from DC?  That's going pretty fast....My sister lives in Bethesda and it takes her around 10.  She sometimes flies into Albany and it's only a 2 hour drive from there.  Alternatively, depending on the price of tickets, you could fly to Montreal and it's only about 90 minutes (unless the border crossing is backed up).


----------



## MichaelJ (May 28, 2008)

The Adirondacks are pretty spectacular but also can be difficult hiking. There are valley-based options for just heading up fairly flat trails into beautiful areas (Avalanche Pass, Marcy Dam), but if you want to get up above it all, either hike Cascade (2.4 miles, 1940', easiest of the high peaks, gorgeous open summit) or drive up the Whiteface auto road.

Lake Placid is a really neat area, it can be crowded or it can be just right. That's going to depend on your timeline.

Acadia is stunning. Oceanfront mountains mean unique scenery, they're not too high or rugged for easy hiking, and you can also drive up to the summit of Cadillac Mountain. Plenty of really nice carriage roads for biking, and your choice of camping in the park or plenty of inn/motel options in Bar Harbor.

The Whites offer a wonderful hike in the form of the Welch-Dickey loop, which is known for having the best views:effort ratio due to being not that high, but all open ledge up top. Just over 3 miles for the round-trip. The Sugarloaves are another option. And for non-hiking there are plenty of options: the tram to the top of Cannon, the gondola to the top of Wildcat, and drive yourself, ride in a van, or take the Cog Railway to the summit of Mt. Washington.

I'd recommend against Baxter for your trip, since they have rolling reservations 3 months in advance which puts us into September, and it's also much more primitive and rough than any of the other options.

A flight into Albany then drive to the 'Daks, or a flight into Manchester then drive to the Whites, are pretty comparable. If all things considered end up equal, I'd aim for the 'Daks.


----------



## kingdom-tele (May 29, 2008)

I will add the northeast kingdom of VT, stay on willoughby lake, make it as fancy or rustic as you like, close to at least 6 hikes under three miles long, one with the my favorite views of the north country, the lake is there, good eats not to far in east burke, lydonville, st J, again, food ranges from 5 star gourmet to pizza and beer at the brewery, rent bikes in east burke and sample kingdom trails, maybe just what your looking for


----------



## scootertig (May 29, 2008)

MichaelJ said:


> Lake Placid is a really neat area, it can be crowded or it can be just right. That's going to depend on your timeline.



I talked with my girlfriend, and she's big into the Lake Placid option at this point.  I'm guessing that any time between July and early September would be equally busy, but is there anything in particular to avoid in order to miss the crowds?  (Festivals, etc)



kingdom-tele said:


> I will add the northeast kingdom of VT, stay on willoughby lake, make it as fancy or rustic as you like, close to at least 6 hikes under three miles long, one with the my favorite views of the north country, the lake is there, good eats not to far in east burke, lydonville, st J, again, food ranges from 5 star gourmet to pizza and beer at the brewery, rent bikes in east burke and sample kingdom trails, maybe just what your looking for



This option sounds appealing, too.  At the risk of sounding ignorant, is the NEK a specific park or just a general region (like "downeast Maine")?

It's probably a little too far for a drive, but would Burlington put us nearby?  I can occasionally find good flights to BTV from here...


aaron


----------



## David Metsky (May 29, 2008)

scootertig said:


> At the risk of sounding ignorant, is the NEK a specific park or just a general region (like "downeast Maine")?



Neither, it's a state of mind. 

It's a fairly undeveloped region in north eastern VT.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (May 29, 2008)

scootertig said:


> I talked with my girlfriend, and she's big into the Lake Placid option at this point.  I'm guessing that any time between July and early September would be equally busy, but is there anything in particular to avoid in order to miss the crowds?  (Festivals, etc)
> 
> aaron



http://www.ironmanusa.com/

It's a sight to see, but it is also when the village is most crowded.


----------



## Mike P. (May 29, 2008)

In fact not only does the Iron Man make it crowded but it alters traffic.  I managed to get myself stuck at the ADK Loj that weekend, can't leave easily so I guess I'll have to hike more......


----------



## MichaelJ (May 30, 2008)

Nice "planning" Mike!
The more weekdays you can be up there, the less you'll deal with the weekend crowds, though given the cost of gas there may be fewer weekend-trippers up that far this year, hard to say.
Yeah, avoid the Iron Man if you want to avoid crowds.
By all means drive up Whiteface for the best "easy" views.
Lake Placid Pub and Brewery is yummy.
There's so much beautiful stuff up there, you'll have a wonderful time. It's a very active area, cyclists, kayakers, rock climbers, hikers ... you'll experience it whether you do it or not.


----------

